# Course of the week- agility club?



## wildo

I was curious if anyone had interest in some kind of "course of the week" club here on the forum. I thought it might be a fun way to get us moving and practicing in agility, as well as challenging each other and learning from each other. We could post a course map and we could all take video of us trying it out. There would be no winners or anything- just a group of like-minded people having fun with their GSDs! We could discuss what we do or do not like about the course, what we struggled with in completing it, where we found deficiencies and strengths in our training. I think it would be a blast!

Not everyone has lots of equipment, so I think we could set some kind of rules- perhaps JWW types of courses only, with no more than 4 or 5 total bar jumps. That should be pretty easy to accomplish for most people, I would think. The course map could be hand drawn and then photographed for easy upload, or it could be made with photoshop or any other graphics editor- but a hand drawn course would work just fine.

Personally, I don't think one a week is too much, but some may. We could even do every other week or something like that. Again- the real goal here is to try new handling sequences- perhaps techniques we haven't tried before, to get ourselves moving and training with our dogs, and to have a good time doing a super fun hobby.

Seems like a fun idea. Anyone game??


----------



## kbella999

I think it is a awesome idea. I'm in. I am limited on my practice time now with the heat so I have to do all my training super early or super late but one a week should be good.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Hm.... have to work it into my 'Gee how lazy can I be' schedule. But it's a GREAT IDEA!


----------



## wildo

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Hm.... have to work it into my 'Gee how lazy can I be' schedule. But it's a GREAT IDEA!



Haha- exactly. Notice I did say it would get us up and moving and doing agility! LOL! I have a really good "gee how lazy can I be" schedule that I'd sure like to break out of! :rofl:


For those interested, it would be good to get a baseline of the equipment you all have. How many bar jumps, broad jumps, weave poles, tunnels- etc do you have. This will help us all design courses that we can all participate in.

I can get the ball rolling-
Bar jumps: 11
Tire jump: 1
Tunnel: 1
Broad jump: 0
Weave pole: 6 poles

(I would like to build a broad jump soon. Seems like a skill so often overlooked!)


----------



## kbella999

I have 
5 bar jumps and 
3 hoops and 
1 tunnel and 
12 weave poles.


----------



## wildo

Is this a hoop?









Is it more/less used the same as a tire jump?


----------



## kbella999

Yes, it is used in Nadac courses more like a jump without the jumping.  I use them a lot when training so I can practice without having to worry about my dog knocking a bar.


----------



## TaraM1285

I'm interested! I'm on vacation for another week, but once I'm back home I have:

4 bar jumps (I can easily make another...I have some PVC lying around)
1 hoop
1 tunnel 
6 weave poles


----------



## wildo

You guys rock! I'm loving 1) that you're interested, and 2) that we all have enough basic equipment to make some cool sequences. So far, looks like the sequences would be limited to:

4 bar jumps (with/without wings)
1 hoop/tire
1 tunnel
6 weaves

That's not a bad set of equipment!! This will be fun!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I'm with MRL- can I fit this into my how lazy can I be schedule?

I'll try!
Here is what I have:
1-A Frame
1-Tunnel
1-12 set weaves (breaks down into two six sets)
10?-jumps


----------



## wildo

Awesome! Looks like you don't have a tire jump or hoop, so we'd take that out of the "allowed" course obstacles.


----------



## AgileGSD

I'm interested but no longer have a GSD


----------



## wildo

AgileGSD said:


> I'm interested but no longer have a GSD


No GSD required! What happened to Lexus??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

AgileGSD said:


> I'm interested but no longer have a GSD


Don't need a GSD, you can borrow/use any dog!


----------



## NWHeather

I would love to get in on this at some point! I don't have any equipment, but after joining this forum, I've been thinking about building stuff to make my own little portable course for my dogs. My yard is kinda small, for what I would like, but it's only for the next year or so, until I can buy a house, then I will be looking for a place with a bigger yard, & can set up a bigger course.

Will people be posting pics of their setups?


----------



## mahhi22

Wildo, 
I’d like to be in but have no equipment. Rumi & I have been taking agility classes since January. She does pretty well in class. No doubt she’d be better w practice. You are the Master when it comes to constructing DIY equipment. I’ve seen numerous plans on-line for DIY jumps & weave poles. It looks pretty simple but I go into overload with the different construction techniques which leaves me not making a decision at all. (I’m that same way when I go shopping for jeans. Why are there 80 different styles to choose from? Give me three or four choices & I can make a decision). Are there any plans for DIY jumps & weave poles you’d recommend for a DIY dummy?


----------



## wildo

mahhi22- check the DIY equipment thread stickied in this forum for info on DIY equipment. Let's leave this thread focus on starting up a club of some sort. I've posted TONS of stuff in the DIY thread, so just check there. (Feel free to PM me for more info.)

I love it that you guys are interested in this idea! It was honestly just a spur of the moment thought that seemed fun. I haven't really thought out the logistics, and am definitely open to ideas. Here's a short list of things I think are important:


There should be no more than one sequence a week so that everyone can focus on the same thing.
Courses should be designed only with the equipment that is common to the group. Contact equipment especially should be avoided since most don't have weekly or daily access to such equipment. A JWW style sequence is encouraged.
Participation in the 'group' should be open and encouraged to anyone interested in agility with any level of skill. Beginners should note that certain sequences may be put forward that are above their skill level. Beginners should take this as an opportunity to learn from others, and should not get overwhelmed. Skill advances with time and practice.
Only one 'group' member at a time should supply the weekly sequence. Since the 'group' participation is in no way a contest, the 'group' members can each supply a sequence in round-robin fashion based on the list of members. Members who wish to participate after the initial sequence will have their name added to the bottom of the list. Members may opt out of supplying a weekly sequence, but are strongly encouraged to give it a go.
Members of the 'group' are encouraged to take and post video of their sequencing attempts. These videos can be helpful for critiques as well as sharing exciting moments.
Weekly course sequences should be posted in a thread titled "Agility Course of the Week: xxxx" where xxxx can be anything you want such as "Threadles"
Sequences should be limited to no more than 21 obstacles performances.

Again- this is all just off the top of my head. I think this idea is more fun with less "rules" but there does have to be some kind of understanding between everyone participating. As I said earlier- I'm totally open to suggestions/alterations.

So far, we have a list of participants (in the order they commented):

wildo
kbella999
MRL (tentative: need confirmation)
TaraM1285
I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO
AgileGSD
NWHeather
mahhi22

Round robin means that each person in the ordered list will offer a sequence until the list is complete, then we will loop back to the first person and start over. Remember that the list could grow as more people find interest. They would be added to the bottom of the list.

At this point, sequences should be limited to using only this equipment:

4 or less bar jumps (winged or wingless)
1 tunnel
1 tire/hoop
No more than 6 weave poles

(I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO- you can sub one of your bar jumps for the tire since you don't have a tire and everyone else does. You have plenty of bar jumps!  )

Some people may be more advanced than others- especially on the weave poles. I maintain that the position of each piece of equipment is as important as the equipment itself. Therefore it might not be advisable to substitute 12 poles for 6, even for more advanced dogs. Doing so may drastically change the intended entry to the next obstacle.


Hopefully this sounds good to everyone!! Kristin mentioned being on vacation for one more week. So let's hammer out the details this week, and I will post the first "Agility Course of the Week" sequence a week from now. You guys know I'm in love with the international style courses- so be prepared!! haha!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

mahhi22 said:


> Wildo,
> I’d like to be in but have no equipment. Rumi & I have been taking agility classes since January. She does pretty well in class. No doubt she’d be better w practice. You are the Master when it comes to constructing DIY equipment. I’ve seen numerous plans on-line for DIY jumps & weave poles. It looks pretty simple but I go into overload with the different construction techniques which leaves me not making a decision at all. (I’m that same way when I go shopping for jeans. Why are there 80 different styles to choose from? Give me three or four choices & I can make a decision). Are there any plans for DIY jumps & weave poles you’d recommend for a DIY dummy?


The jumps are WAY easier to make then you would think. I even act all pathetic and girlie (now I'm not proud of it, but I get it done  ) at the Home Depot/Loews and if they aren't busy they can cut down the PVC into smaller pieces. Then I buy the snippers (look like weird scissor things) and I use those at home for the other cuts.

PLUS, break down and buy the jump cup strips and 5 way/4 way connectors to put the jumps together. I don't even glue them! They do NOT have to be perfect or exact, just work  The t's and L's you can get at your local store.

Clean Run: PVC Pipe & Parts

MAKE SOME WING JUMPS! It makes a difference



















You really, in my opinion, need to get some 'real' weave poles. You can sometimes pick up less expensive ones from people upgrading what they are using (that's what I did).


----------



## mahhi22

I don’t want to derail Wildo’s thread on an online agility club so I posted here w my DIY questions: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/91541-diy-agility-equipment-do-yourself-ideas-hints-9.html#post2520851


----------



## wildo

Take a look here: https://www.cleanrun.com/images//productfiles/JumpPlans4Way.pdf


----------



## wildo

No thoughts on what I outlined?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

wildo said:


> No thoughts on what I outlined?


The jump?


----------



## TaraM1285

wildo said:


> There should be no more than one sequence a week so that everyone can focus on the same thing.
> Courses should be designed only with the equipment that is common to the group. Contact equipment especially should be avoided since most don't have weekly or daily access to such equipment. A JWW style sequence is encouraged.
> Participation in the 'group' should be open and encouraged to anyone interested in agility with any level of skill. Beginners should note that certain sequences may be put forward that are above their skill level. Beginners should take this as an opportunity to learn from others, and should not get overwhelmed. Skill advances with time and practice.
> Only one 'group' member at a time should supply the weekly sequence. Since the 'group' participation is in no way a contest, the 'group' members can each supply a sequence in round-robin fashion based on the list of members. Members who wish to participate after the initial sequence will have their name added to the bottom of the list. Members may opt out of supplying a weekly sequence, but are strongly encouraged to give it a go.
> Members of the 'group' are encouraged to take and post video of their sequencing attempts. These videos can be helpful for critiques as well as sharing exciting moments.
> Weekly course sequences should be posted in a thread titled "Agility Course of the Week: xxxx" where xxxx can be anything you want such as "Threadles"
> Sequences should be limited to no more than 21 obstacles performances.
> 
> Again- this is all just off the top of my head. I think this idea is more fun with less "rules" but there does have to be some kind of understanding between everyone participating. As I said earlier- I'm totally open to suggestions/alterations.
> 
> So far, we have a list of participants (in the order they commented):
> 
> wildo
> kbella999
> MRL (tentative: need confirmation)
> TaraM1285
> I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO
> AgileGSD
> NWHeather
> mahhi22
> 
> Round robin means that each person in the ordered list will offer a sequence until the list is complete, then we will loop back to the first person and start over. Remember that the list could grow as more people find interest. They would be added to the bottom of the list.
> 
> At this point, sequences should be limited to using only this equipment:
> 
> 4 or less bar jumps (winged or wingless)
> 1 tunnel
> 1 tire/hoop
> No more than 6 weave poles
> 
> (I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO- you can sub one of your bar jumps for the tire since you don't have a tire and everyone else does. You have plenty of bar jumps!  )
> 
> Some people may be more advanced than others- especially on the weave poles. I maintain that the position of each piece of equipment is as important as the equipment itself. Therefore it might not be advisable to substitute 12 poles for 6, even for more advanced dogs. Doing so may drastically change the intended entry to the next obstacle.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this sounds good to everyone!! Kristin mentioned being on vacation for one more week. So let's hammer out the details this week, and I will post the first "Agility Course of the Week" sequence a week from now. You guys know I'm in love with the international style courses- so be prepared!! haha!


Sounds good! The only thing I would change is the maximum of 21. I think it should be less so that the focus is more on a short handling sequence rather than memorizing a full-sized course on such a limited set if equipment. I think it should be mentioned that discussion of handling decisions is encouraged! 

Also, can we have a sticky or a separate thread to keep track of each week's post? It would only need to have a link to that week's thread.


----------



## kbella999

Wildo, everything you said is good but I agree with lowering the maximum from 21. With only 7 pieces of equipment that might be to much. Maybe 14 max. A seperate thread might be nice also so we can post videos/comments in each thread and not get things mixed up when we have multiple courses out there to run. 

Also since we are having short courses, we could also state in the course whether a lead out is allowed or making the handler start on one side just to make it more of a challenge.

When will we be starting this?



TaraM1285 said:


> Sounds good! The only thing I would change is the maximum of 21. I think it should be less so that the focus is more on a short handling sequence rather than memorizing a full-sized course on such a limited set if equipment. I think it should be mentioned that discussion of handling decisions is encouraged!
> 
> Also, can we have a sticky or a separate thread to keep track of each week's post? It would only need to have a link to that week's thread.


----------



## wildo

Great ideas Kristin! I really didn't think anyone would actually come up with a 21 obstacle sequence, but I think I've seen as much as 18 off of just a few pieces of equipment. I guess I was just trying to not be limiting, while providing guidelines that would make it not more intense than a standard course. I do agree that the focus should be on handling though. I do really like the sticky idea too, though this agility section has so many stickies already...


----------



## wildo

I'm game for any changes. I do feel that a _maximum_ defines a cap, and therefore does not imply that a sequence couldn't be just 14 moves, while limiting to 14 would actually be, well- limiting. I also don't think one should specify specific handling strategies, leave that up to the team running the course, just like in competition. That said, I would certainly think that the way a sequence is designed might have a strong influence on the handling strategy.

I will post the first sequence on Monday. 



kbella999 said:


> Wildo, everything you said is good but I agree with lowering the maximum from 21. With only 7 pieces of equipment that might be to much. Maybe 14 max. A seperate thread might be nice also so we can post videos/comments in each thread and not get things mixed up when we have multiple courses out there to run.
> 
> Also since we are having short courses, we could also state in the course whether a lead out is allowed or making the handler start on one side just to make it more of a challenge.
> 
> When will we be starting this?


----------



## wildo

You know- it could say something like this:

"Sequences should be limited to no more than 21 obstacles performances, though less is preferred. The focus should be on handling techniques, not the number of moves in the sequence."

:thumbup:


----------



## kbella999

A maximum is a "limit". It is just that your number is higher than my number. My number was just a suggestion. You can keep it at 21. You asked for comments so we gave you some. 

Looking forward to this so lets keep it fun. 



wildo said:


> I'm game for any changes. I do feel that a _maximum_ defines a cap, and therefore does not imply that a sequence couldn't be just 14 moves, while limiting to 14 would actually be, well- limiting. I also don't think one should specify specific handling strategies, leave that up to the team running the course, just like in competition. That said, I would certainly think that the way a sequence is designed might have a strong influence on the handling strategy.
> 
> I will post the first sequence on Monday.


----------



## wildo

Right- I'm not arguing; I'm trying to have a discussion about it. I have seen sequences with only a few pieces of equipment that have a decent amount of moves in the sequence. Here's an example, and that doesn't even have weave poles. So that sequence (with weaves) would be 16 moves.

I did ask for suggestions, and I am open to proposed changes. I'm just saying that in this particular case, I think that 14 moves might not be enough... Did you see my proposed change after listening to what you guys are saying:



wildo said:


> "Sequences should be limited to no more than 21 obstacles performances, though less is preferred. The focus should be on handling techniques, not the number of moves in the sequence."


How do you feel about that change?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

If the size of the course is up for discussion, I'd say 21 is too large for many people. Not just the size of their yard but the amount of equipment. Hate to limit everyone from the start.

I know my yard can't do a full course, and I don't have any contact equipment.. (hmm, do have a table  ). 

That said, we don't all have to do all the sequences...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I'm good for whatever is decided and will just do what we can do, probably not 21 obstacles though.
Btw, we're in NC for a trial this weekend that is being streamed live on cynosport TV if anyone is interested!


----------



## wildo

Wow- designing a sequence- even a small one- is really tough work! I've come up with a few but have not been overly satisfied with them. Then today I ran across a brilliant sequence online...

The intent of this whole thing was to get together (electronically) with like-minded people running similar sized dogs. We can all watch the greats like Steve Schwarz, Linda Mecklenburg, Susan Garrett, etc, etc run their dogs, but when it comes down to it, our GSDs can't turn like their Border Collies can. We may decide to approach a sequence in a different way due to the abilities of our dogs. I thought it would be interesting to get insight on this from those of you with high level titles and lots more experience than us newbies.

So with that said, I want to add that I don't view "designing a sequence" as a requirement to participate. I see no reason that if a great sequence is found elsewhere that we can't just use that. Do remember to link back to original content though for copyright reasons if applicable.


----------



## kbella999

Oh sorry I missed it. How did it go?



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I'm good for whatever is decided and will just do what we can do, probably not 21 obstacles though.
> Btw, we're in NC for a trial this weekend that is being streamed live on cynosport TV if anyone is interested!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

kbella999 said:


> Oh sorry I missed it. How did it go?


Pretty well, thanks! The trial itself was awesome-indoors on turf, great workers' food and raffles, the best title ribbons (too bad we didn't get any). Mikko ran well too, but didn't Q much, the courses were some of the hardest we've run. Now there's nothing until October...


----------



## kbella999

I'm in the same boat, nothing until end of Sept/October. Do you have a link to the course maps somewhere?



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Pretty well, thanks! The trial itself was awesome-indoors on turf, great workers' food and raffles, the best title ribbons (too bad we didn't get any). Mikko ran well too, but didn't Q much, the courses were some of the hardest we've run. Now there's nothing until October...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

kbella999 said:


> I'm in the same boat, nothing until end of Sept/October. Do you have a link to the course maps somewhere?


Do you have Facebook? The club posted the maps on their FB page:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/carolinapiedmontagility

Mikko ran all three jumpers courses really well, no off courses. Sunday's standard was really hard and we should have qualified but stupid me made him walk down the dog walk really slow to make sure he got the contact (he was jumping them) and didn't run to the off course jump- wasted several seconds and went 1.7 seconds over time. Needless to say, I am spending the next three months reworking dog walk contacts!


----------



## kbella999

Yes, I have FB and I will check out the course maps. Thanks. Sounds like you both did a great job. 1.7 secs? That is heartbreaking.



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Do you have Facebook? The club posted the maps on their FB page:
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/carolinapiedmontagility
> 
> Mikko ran all three jumpers courses really well, no off courses. Sunday's standard was really hard and we should have qualified but stupid me made him walk down the dog walk really slow to make sure he got the contact (he was jumping them) and didn't run to the off course jump- wasted several seconds and went 1.7 seconds over time. Needless to say, I am spending the next three months reworking dog walk contacts!


----------



## TaraM1285

I built two more jumps today, so I now have 6 total jumps (3 winged and 3 wingless).


----------



## NWHeather

I think I will need to opt out of the list, at least for a while. I haven't even begun to build my setups, & with everything that keeps coming up, it will probably be a while before I get them done.
I am watching what you guys are doing, I just won't be able to participate for a little while.


----------



## KristiM

I would like to get in on the course of the week. BUT I have no idea how to get a sequence from my head to the computer! Can anyone offer any suggestions on how this is done?


----------



## wildo

There's nothing wrong with drawing it on paper, and then scanning or taking a picture of your paper.


----------



## wildo

...Though I have to say- I feel like this little project has run its course (pun intended). The last sequence (week 6) has been up for seven full days now with only one taker, me.

Fact is- if someone were to post a course, I'd probably do it. But that didn't hold as true as I thought it might for many of the other members who do agility. That's not a slam- it's a factual observation. All I can say is that I thought I had a good idea to get some motion going in this forum section that I love so much. It was very enjoyable to see the videos that a few people did put up! However, quite a few of the people who submitted a course didn't even post a video of their own course.  I doubt I'll be posting another thread titled "course of the week" any time soon- not if I'm the only one to participate... I do have a super fun looking practice course picked out that I'm going to be trying in the near future though.


----------



## KristiM

Ah yes... scanning! Don't know why I didn't think of that! That makes it pretty easy Thanks


----------



## KristiM

I just posted my run of course 6! But yes I agree, participation is pretty low. For me one of the issues is 1. I am focusing on NADAC right now and a lot of the courses don't really fit with what I am working on. 2. One of my dogs is still a "puppy" (or so he thinks) so again a lot of the courses are way too advanced for him. What about a course of the month? That way people can take their time to get around to doing them or do variations of them to suit what they are working on. I still want to do a few of the courses posted previously but again it's just taking me some time to get around to it. Just a thought.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

KristiM said:


> I would like to get in on the course of the week. BUT I have no idea how to get a sequence from my head to the computer! Can anyone offer any suggestions on how this is done?


Willy/Wildo could help with this... I've been taking courses from the internet so just copy/pasting.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Yeah sorry about that. Like I said in my thread, I just started law school so my schedule has been pretty crazy. I'm just glad I can still make it to our agility class and to train with my friend once a week. I'm really going to try and set up the course I made this weekend and video it, but I think maybe a once a month thing would be best for me too.


----------



## kbella999

It is a great idea Willy and I've had fun and learned from the courses that have been posted so far. I agree that participation has not been what I had hoped for. I'll be posting course 6 in the next few days. I hope you keep this going but if not, it was fun while it lasted 



wildo said:


> ...Though I have to say- I feel like this little project has run its course (pun intended). The last sequence (week 6) has been up for seven full days now with only one taker, me.
> 
> Fact is- if someone were to post a course, I'd probably do it. But that didn't hold as true as I thought it might for many of the other members who do agility. That's not a slam- it's a factual observation. All I can say is that I thought I had a good idea to get some motion going in this forum section that I love so much. It was very enjoyable to see the videos that a few people did put up! However, quite a few of the people who submitted a course didn't even post a video of their own course.  I doubt I'll be posting another thread titled "course of the week" any time soon- not if I'm the only one to participate... I do have a super fun looking practice course picked out that I'm going to be trying in the near future though.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I've been better about setting them up in the yard then doing the extra step of videoing and posting...


----------

